# Configure gentoo for streaming server scenario

## g0ng

Hi,

I can't find properly forum section for my question so I'm sorry if it's not right section.

We want to prepare streaming server. We should use wowza as streaming server solution and gentoo linux with Oracle's Java 1.7+ to handle wowza.

We will handle thousands connections by HLS (apple)/HDS (flash) protocols and our bandwidth around 1-10Gbps. 

Our servers are with six-core or quad core latest processors and with 16 GB ram.

So I want to ask about suggestions to configuring gentoo (kernel and others) to handle this connections and working properly at this scenario. Maybe someone have suggestions to properly configure java machine.

Yes, my question is very inaccurate but I'm only try to get some experience from others. I think that it's not sufficient to get my server works properly and live by this life only if I'm set:

1) java heap size  around 10Gb

2) ulimit -n 20000

(based on this topic http://www.wowza.com/forums/content.php?5-general-tuning)

Thanks in advance.

----------

## g0ng

Any?

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

i would recommend using gcc 4.6 with march=native for getting the latest optimizations. (Don't know how much difference it actually makes with a binary java package on top, but anyway a good choice imho   :Wink:  ) 

I've had the best experience with a kernel timer frequency of 300 hz (under Processor type and features) for streaming a pal dvb signal to around 3 clients over tvheadend.

It's quite hard to tell what to tweak if you don't know the application... but probably the USE=threads could be a good advice...  :Wink: 

Hope that helps a bit...

Cheers

----------

